

Venture Capital Makes a Comeback, Takes Web Startups With It - woodall
http://mashable.com/2010/07/17/vc-q2-2010-startups/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Mashable+%28Mashable%29

======
asanwal
Yes indeed. Internet investments hit a five quarter high. And eCommerce looks
to be on track to hit the highest level since 1999-2000 which is no small
feat. Social commerce companies increasingly hot within ecommerce. Within
internet, gaming also was a recipient of venture funding.

Also, seed investments are increasingly "encroaching" on Series A territory as
VCs make more smaller bets.

For entrepreneurs in Cali, Mass and NY, the news was good as over 70% of
funding and 65% of deals went to entrepreneurs in those 3 states. NY had 70%
of its financings occur in internet companies showing the city's increasing
focus on web companies.

For data geeks, lots of (free) Q2 data (graphs, trends, visualizations, etc)
here in this 50+ page report:

[http://www.docstoc.com/docs/46989929/Q2-2010-Venture-
Capital...](http://www.docstoc.com/docs/46989929/Q2-2010-Venture-Capital-
Activity-Report)

